# Bones moves to Wed night opposite Veronica Mars



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Checking my To-Do list this morning, I found that Bones' new timeslot on Wednesday night is opposite Veronica Mars. Doesn't LOST also air then?

For me, Bones falls into the TV equivalent of what I call a 'laundry room book' -- something entertaining enough to pass the time while I am doing the laundry, but not necessarily memorable afterwards. 

You may agree or disagree, but nevertheless, I post this warning for everyone, in case the order you created your Season Passes accidentally put Bones higher or lower than you wanted it in your SP Manager.

Jan


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Yep, I learned this one the hard way. I wish there was a way to import all current Season Passes into an Excel sheet...especially to support more than one TiVo to grid out conflicts in scheduling. In fact, I'd love to be able to resolve the conflict and then update the SP's by sending the grid back to the units. Cooperative scheduling between multiple units would be sweet too.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm keeping a MeeVee Planner as a backup, and so I can cross-check shows I might want to see against the SP managers in my two SA TiVos.

MeeVee is pretty handy for the TiVoless person. You can put single episodes into your planner, or make something a 'Favorite' (every time it airs, it will be in your planner) or you can designate something as 'New Episodes Only'. Having a TiVo is much, much better, but MeeVee is one of the nicer searchable-listing systems I've used so far.

www.meevee.com

Jan


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Not only Veronica Mars and Lost, but also Criminal Minds and (rumored soon) Law & Order! Of which, one will have to go, and that would be Bones...

That will be the first time I've ever faced a five-way conflict!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Nuts, isn't it?

Jan


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Bones Moves to 8pm on March 8th so at least that's one less conflict come march.


----------

